# Possible Realistic Trade Scenarios for a PG?



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Any thoughts out there?

I was thinking if Seattle doesn't do well they might be interested in a salary dump i.e.:

AV/Newble/Sasha for Ridnour/Collison. 

That's a good amount of money coming off the books for the Sonics


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Zydrunas/Damon Jones to the Warriors for Adonal Foyle/Monte Ellis.

Sasha Pavlovic/Scott Pollard to the Celtics for Sebastian Telfair.

Drew Gooden to the Suns for Boris Diaw, start Hughes, Lebron, Diaw.


----------



## AUNDRE (Jul 11, 2005)

no way the Sonics are ever trading Ridnour


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Don't the Sonics still have Earl Watson? What about getting him for like...Sasha Pavlovic or Ira Newble?


----------



## bruindre (Jul 18, 2004)

futuristxen said:


> Zydrunas/Damon Jones to the Warriors for Adonal Foyle/Monte Ellis.


Are you hurtin' _that_ badly for a PG? You'll give us Z and take Foyle with Ellis? Ellis isn't even proven as a true PG yet.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Only decent point guard that might be available is Duhon and that only because he hasn't played great ball at times.I doubt the Bulls would want to help out Cleveland.Probably they should think about a combo guard with reasonable point guard skills and then run the offense through Lebron once they are in half court.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

bruindre said:


> Are you hurtin' _that_ badly for a PG? You'll give us Z and take Foyle with Ellis? Ellis isn't even proven as a true PG yet.


The way Z looked against Charlotte saturday I wouldn't want him at all unless his contract is a lot smaller than I think it is.


----------



## bruindre (Jul 18, 2004)

Diable said:


> The way Z looked against Charlotte saturday I wouldn't want him at all unless his contract is a lot smaller than I think it is.


Z's got one more year--this one--at $9,442,697

Foyle has 4 years (including this year), escallating salary, with this year's salary at $8,125,000, eventually getting to $10,562,500 in the final year (2009-10; at least it's a team option).

I'll gladly make that trade as a Warriors fan.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

bruindre said:


> Are you hurtin' _that_ badly for a PG? You'll give us Z and take Foyle with Ellis? Ellis isn't even proven as a true PG yet.


Don't need a true point guard. Just a short guy who can move his feet on defense, and score on offense.

Ellis is a stud. He's the next Iverson. He and Gibson would be a great duo to alternate in the backcourt next to Hughes for the next 8 years.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Hey if we can get Ellis for less than Z I'm all for it. But I thought the Warriors were very high on him. 

Maybe we should amend the trade and make it Dunleavy and Ellis for Z? Dunleavy would provide pop off the bench, playing instead of Damon Ones.

I'd love to get Pietrus, but it would be hard to get him, and then even harder to fit him in between Lebron and Hughes.


----------



## bruindre (Jul 18, 2004)

futuristxen said:


> Hey if we can get Ellis for less than Z I'm all for it. But I thought the Warriors were very high on him.
> 
> Maybe we should amend the trade and make it Dunleavy and Ellis for Z? Dunleavy would provide pop off the bench, playing instead of Damon Ones.
> 
> I'd love to get Pietrus, but it would be hard to get him, and then even harder to fit him in between Lebron and Hughes.


Whether it's Foyle or Dunleavy, you take one of those poison contracts off the books at Golden State and you're doing them a huge favor. That, and the addition of Z (if for one year) will help eventually clear up space under the cap to allow the W's to keep Pietrus, Biedrins, and Diogu. If that costs us Ellis...well, that's the cost of doing business (and signing poison contracts to Foyle and Dun Dun).


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Thing is, our owner is rich. And we're already at the cap, and with Lebron's contract coming up, the way we upgrade is through trades.

Foyle would be a backup on this team and I would imagine could handle 20 minutes a night of catching the ball and dunking. 

It appears that the Warriors would be a good trading partner.


----------



## bruindre (Jul 18, 2004)

futuristxen said:


> Thing is, our owner is rich. And we're already at the cap, and with Lebron's contract coming up, the way we upgrade is through trades.
> 
> *Foyle would be a backup on this team and I would imagine could handle 20 minutes a night of catching the ball and dunking. *
> 
> It appears that the Warriors would be a good trading partner.


Not to keep the Warriors from making this deal from happening, but....

Foyle is STRICTLY a defensive player. Say what you want about Baron Davis, the guy has consistently been finding the open player. To Foyle's credit, he's worked hard at the 'bobble' part of the 'pick-and-bobble' move being displayed in the East Bay before Don Nelson's hire. 

So 20 minutes of catching the ball and dunking truly is too much to expect from Foyle.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

I'm high on Monta Ellis myself. I saw one of his HS games - he will be a scoring machine in 2-3 years.

If we're dealing with the Warriors though (and giving up Z) I want Pietrus. I would sign up for that right now - Z/filler for Ellis/Pietrus/Foyle.

Yeah people may say we're losing a Center, but Z is declining fast and AV/Pollard/Foyle would be enough at the 5 since we have post scoring from Lebron/Gooden. Long term we would need to add another post defender.


----------



## bruindre (Jul 18, 2004)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> I'm high on Monta Ellis myself. I saw one of his HS games - he will be a scoring machine in 2-3 years.
> 
> If we're dealing with the Warriors though (and giving up Z) I want Pietrus. I would sign up for that right now - Z/filler for Ellis/Pietrus/Foyle.
> 
> Yeah people may say we're losing a Center, but Z is declining fast and AV/Pollard/Foyle would be enough at the 5 since we have post scoring from Lebron/Gooden. Long term we would need to add another post defender.


I doubt you'll get Ellis AND Pietrus in a deal. Of the 4 potential components involving a trade, the Warriors would deal one 'blue chipper' (either Ellis or Pietrus) with one 'poison pill' (Dunleavy or Foyle). 

I.O.W., you'd probably have to choose between Ellis and Pietrus. I don't see the W's letting both go.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

I don't know much about Ellis is he a PG? We have to get a serviceable frontcourt player if we dump Z or AV. Otherwise we go from being deep to being a bit thin upfront

I wonder if we could get Ellis/Foyle by giving them all our good contracts (Sasha, Newble, and even Jones) are all very cap friendly. Good salary dump for the warriors


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Please take Andre Miller back


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

cpawfan said:


> Please take Andre Miller back


 If he loses like 30 lbs lol


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Charlotte will give up Brevin Knight,but they'd want young players or draft picks.Don't really think Cleveland's pick is going to be that great this year unless they have major injury problems


----------



## bruindre (Jul 18, 2004)

Diable said:


> Charlotte will give up Brevin Knight,but they'd want young players or draft picks.Don't really think Cleveland's pick is going to be that great this year unless they have major injury problems


I think Brevin Knight would be worth the 1st rounder from Cleveland next draft. Good fit for the Cavs. I'd jump on that one if I was management of Cleveland.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

We have no pick secondary Paxson wanting Jiri Welsch (excuse me while I vomit). That is after he already traded for Sasha for a first rounder after drafting a similar player in Luke Jackson the same year (excuse me while I dry heave)


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Brevin Knight doesn't do it for me. We need someone with better perimeter shooting and upside. 

What about Delonte West? His value seems to be dropping with Telfair and Rondo getting all the PG minutes.


----------



## bruindre (Jul 18, 2004)

Benedict_Boozer said:
 

> Brevin Knight doesn't do it for me. We need someone with better perimeter shooting and upside.
> 
> What about Delonte West? His value seems to be dropping with Telfair and Rondo getting all the PG minutes.


Doesn't Delonte have back problems right now?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

bruindre said:


> Doesn't Delonte have back problems right now?


Not sure, I was just throwing it out there. 

The problem I see the Cavs are gonna have is getting fair value back. None of the good young PG's are coming our way without giving up Varejao, and anybody else decent will cost us alot more than the guys we want to get rid of - e.g. Sasha, DJ, Newble. 

We might just have to hold on and see what we got in Shannon Brown and Gibson


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

It would be nice to get just kind of an Anthony Johnson type(what about Anthony Johnson?) to run the team for this year, and then hand it over to Daniel Gibson down the road.

What about Rod Strickland? Let's bring him out of retirement.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

futuristxen said:


> It would be nice to get just kind of an Anthony Johnson type(what about Anthony Johnson?) to run the team for this year, and then hand it over to Daniel Gibson down the road.
> 
> What about Rod Strickland? Let's bring him out of retirement.


Man I mentioned Anthony Johnson before, the Pacers gave him up for nothing - Darrel Armstrong I believe. Of course they prob weren't giving him to us for that, but maybe we can deal with Dallas since they already got Harris and Jason Terry.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

If Dallas continues to play like crap AV/Jones for Devin Harris/Mbenga? They already have Terry, Howard in the backcourt and Dallas looks like they need a guy with energy


----------



## WaterlooVikings (Oct 31, 2006)

i would love to see devin harris come to cleveland to play.... i think it would be a good fit as well... dv needs to be a little more consistent though.... still great upside


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

I still think that Francis isn't so hard to get, and he can fit well with this team...

Donyell+Newble and Snow for him;

Or bigger version...

Cavs sending Donyell+Newble to Philadelphia and Snow to NY;
NY send Francis to Cavs and Malik Rose to Philadelphia;
Philadelphia send Chris Webber to NY;


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I notice a lot of you are chucking Andy into these trades when before we only allowed him to be in trades for true top tier young players.

Maybe we need to discuss that. Are we done with Andy?

And to add to that, what's wrong with Andy? He has no energy this year. Just a lot of fouls.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

futuristxen said:


> I notice a lot of you are chucking Andy into these trades when before we only allowed him to be in trades for true top tier young players.
> 
> Maybe we need to discuss that. Are we done with Andy?
> 
> And to add to that, what's wrong with Andy? He has no energy this year. Just a lot of fouls.


 No doubt Andy has been dissappointing but I think with Gooden playing well on a very cheap contract and Marshall around, he's our only real viable trading option.

Harris for AV seem equal in terms of value: both young, looking for deals in the future, shown big glimpses but not consistency


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

If Anderson is on the block, then the tier of point guards I'd be looking at would be Ridnour, Harris, Deron Williams, Hinrich. And I think that's just about it.

Trading with the Jazz is like...what do you get the team who has everything? So that's unlikely.
The Bulls are division rivals and just resigned Hinrich, so that's off.

That leaves Harris and Ridnour.

And I don't think either team is desperate to lose either for anything we can offer.

Hmmm....what about if we sent Anderson to Golden State, Golden State sent Pietrus to Utah(seems like a guy Sloan would love), and Utah sent us Deron Williams?


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

No way we get deron: he's probably one of there untouchables


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

futuristxen said:


> Hmmm....what about if we sent Anderson to Golden State, Golden State sent Pietrus to Utah(seems like a guy Sloan would love), and Utah sent us Deron Williams?


no.


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

i'd try and get delonte. he's not injured as far as i know, he basically just lost his starting spot by default when ainge gave up way too much to acquire sebastian telfaire.

trade andersen for delonte.


----------



## KingoftheCourt23 (Jul 20, 2005)

As i watched the end of the cavs game tonite i saw a player i wouldnt mind getting. Chris Duhon. He is stuck behind some pretty nice guards in Chicago. He played pretty well against even tho it was just garbage minutes. I wonder wat we might have to give up to get him.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Wouldn't mind getting Ben Gordon. It's not like the Bulls use him.


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

We'll give you Jeff McInnis back for free if you'd like?


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

ZÆ said:


> We'll give you Jeff McInnis back for free if you'd like?


David Wesley?

Just kidding. Wesley sitting at the end of the bench is better than McInnis sitting at the end of the bench.


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY (Apr 12, 2004)

ummm....The 3 top PG's on my board are Chris Duhon, Anthony Johnson, and Delonte West in that order. Chris Duhon is a good floor general, can shoot the 3 great, and is a good defender. Anthony Johnson is experienced, good shooter, and solid PG. Delonte West is young, athletic, can shoot, and can defend. Depends on what you think we need but those are the three I want.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

I like Duhon and all but I'm not willing to give up AV for him. Don't who else the Bulls would want on our team


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

what's AV done for the cavs that we'd keep him over trading for a starting pg that will put this team over the top? the raptors traded charlie V for ford(a move made by basketball mind bryan colangelo, mind you) and they've gotten much better, think what a pointguard will do for this team? you need to give up talent to get talent, and with gooden and marshall, this team doesn't need another big man, so instead of letting him rot on the bench how about trading him for similiar value in a position where the team needs desperate help?

delonte west and AV have similar value. both have show cased their talent and have proven they can play in the league, but both struggling to find minutes in their respective situations. i don't know if ferry is asleep at his desk or what but if i were him i'd be talking to ainge right now.

i'm optimistic the team would be able to acquire west in a lopsided-traded(in our favor of course) if ferry gets ainge on the phone, i mean come on, it's danny ainge. the team might not even need to give up AV.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

AV is a young big whose by far our best help defender and is our best bench player. I'd want a guy like Harris who has star potential for him rather then jus an average PG like Duhon.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I don't think McInnis is going back to Cleveland...People know him there


----------

